

Humans can develop echolocation like dolphins and bats - chromophore
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Humans-can-develop-echolocation-like-dolphins-and-bats/articleshow/4723677.cms

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=687962>

And when going to the page I had three ad popups try to take over my machine -
I had to resort to a kill command to close the windows. Last time I go to an
"India Times" article.

~~~
chromophore
Thanks for the link. And agreed. India Times is very poor w.r.t that.

------
Scriptor
This is a joke, right? All these supposed researchers are saying is that "it's
possible for humans to echolocate, provide we figure out how to do it".

